# Outcome of the egg donation in February



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

My lady recipient and her DH became proud parents of a healthy baby boy in October!!

So chuffed


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, i have just read all 3 blog entries....i am not normally an emotional person but what a gift. its an amazing thing that you have done and i am somewhat gobsmacked by your amazing generosity and perseverance.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Fantapants, i'm a tiny bit proud, but soooo glad i could do something so small to help a couple.

I would wholeheartedly recommend looking into donating, there is such a shortage, and unless your trying to get preggers, your flushing your eggies down the pan every month, why not give them to someone who needs them


----------

